# punisher war zone



## TallAdam85 (Dec 7, 2008)

If your a fan of movies with alot of action and lots of killing you will love this movie. This movie is like the new hulk it is not a 2nd to the movie of 2004 a new serious. this one is a lot more like the comics as well as i think the best of the 3 from the one with thomas jane to the one in the early 90's
i need to see it again to see if it is my new fav for sure though


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 8, 2008)

It was a little over the top and _most_ of the acting sucked.

I agree that This was the best representation of the Punisher tho.  Of course, he killed Jigsaw... so now there is no one to Carve him up in prison.  Typical break from the comic book storyline.


----------

